# Hedstrom BMX



## Sulley (Sep 13, 2011)

I just picked up this what i think is a Hedstrom MX, its a cool little bike, i think i will leave this one alone, clean it up, maybe a front fender, any ideas on a year for this.  Thanks  Sulley


----------

